# What's the secret to shooting with aging eyes?



## blackburb (May 16, 2017)

New here, not new to shooting. For the last couple decades, my shooting has been mostly limited to my 12ga shotgun and a scoped .22 rifle. I've hardly shot handguns at all in that time. But now I purchased a new 9mm to get back into it. I'm in my mid 50s, and like most my age, the eyes are changing. I wear contacts for my nearsightedness and would typically require reading glasses. Since I don't like reading glasses, I wear a distance contact in my right, dominant eye and a near vision contact in my left eye. If I shoot with my right eye, the sights are blurry and the target is clear. If I use my left, the sights are clear and the target is blurry. If I wore two normal lenses, the sights would always be blurry. I have trifocal glasses but they suck. Each section of lens is too small and there's curvature distortion as well. What the hell do older shooters do when you can't see both the sights and target clearly? This has to be a pretty common issue.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

What is your purpose, target, defense, hunting? Different purposes different solutions


----------



## blackburb (May 16, 2017)

Target


----------



## Yotecallr (Aug 2, 2011)

Install bright fiber optic front sights like Dawson Precision or Tru Glo. And focus on the front sight when you are shooting.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are only interested in target shooting, buy some cheap reading glasses that bring your front sight into focus, and aim at the center of blurry targets.

If you also want to be prepared for a possible self defense with a handgun, switch your contacts (with advice from your optometrist, maybe) so that your right eye focuses the front sight, and aim at the blurry center of your target.

Aging eyes will never focus in three different optical planes, so accept that your rear sight and the target will be blurry. I use standard trifocals with the middle pane focusing the front sight. That's what works for me, but you can find your own similar solution. Likely, you won't shoot quite as well as you might have, when younger, but with practice you might be surprised at how well your brain learns to compensate for your weaker eyes.

For 100 yard plus rifle shooting, I have been using scopes for years, and I have recently resigned myself to using low power scopes for short range rifles that I had previously been using iron sights or red dot optics. I lament the decline of my once 'hawk like' eyesight, but I'm still able to enjoy shooting, and I still shoot better than most of those who never bothered to learn basic fundamentals.


----------



## blackburb (May 16, 2017)

So how about a laser sight? Had some free time at work to look around and a Crimson Trace Rail Master would be a reasonable expenditure if it would mean I'd only have to focus on the target.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Either a laser sight or a red dot optic allow you to focus on the target. If you have a lot of astigmatism, you may have trouble with a red dot. The dot can become a smeared line or oblong. Laser sights may not be visible in bright daylight conditions depending on distance. Green lasers tend to be more visible in daylight than red, but are more expensive.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I was at the range yesterday with my laser. Sun was so bright and at an angle that the laser was too dim to see. I was using a white bullseye with a gray target at 20 yards. My laser is a Spartan mounted under the barrel.
For iron sights I use reading glasses that focus on the front sight with a blurry target and I don't have too much trouble hitting the centre.


----------



## blackburb (May 16, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I have several pairs of reading glasses around from before I went with the mono-vision contacts. I'll try them either this weekend or next week. I'm leaning toward the Crimson Trace Rail Master in green. I think it would be nice to have even if I don't use it all the time. It gets excellent reviews.

(for those curious, I bought an S&W M&P 2.0 5" FDE on the advice of a buddy who's a competitive shooter, hunter and certified gun nut. First time I held it, I knew I was buying it. I really like it so far)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yotecallr said:


> Install bright fiber optic front sights like Dawson Precision or Tru Glo. And focus on the front sight when you are shooting.


Bright sights are no help. In my own experience, they make the problem worse. They usually cause a blur or a halo.
Shooting at formal targets, it's easier to focus on a black front sight, or, if the light is coming from behind, maybe a red-painted front sight.
As has already been written, the proper technique is to focus on the front sight, leaving the target and the rear sight as blurs.



blackburb said:


> So how about a laser sight? Had some free time at work to look around and a Crimson Trace Rail Master would be a reasonable expenditure if it would mean I'd only have to focus on the target.


A laser pointer does not replace a dark front sight, especially when shooting at formal targets.
As others have said, lasers "wash out" in bright light. Thus, they are of limited use outdoors.
Also, lasers cannot coincide with your zero at all distances. If your laser is zeroed for 25 yards, it won't be zeroed at 50 yards.
Lasers are short-range sighting aids, and really only serve to direct your muzzle in the desired general direction. Lasers do not replace sights.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm 81 and started shooting pistols regularily about 18 months ago. And I've worn trifocals glasses for a long time. In my case bright sights help. I just added TUGLO sights and can focus on the front sight better. Apparently different things work for each of us. Good luck determining the best solution for you.


----------



## djqsrv (May 13, 2017)

Bisley said:


> If you are only interested in target shooting, buy some cheap reading glasses that bring your front sight into focus, and aim at the center of blurry targets.
> 
> If you also want to be prepared for a possible self defense with a handgun, switch your contacts (with advice from your optometrist, maybe) so that your right eye focuses the front sight, and aim at the blurry center of your target.
> 
> ...


I'm also just getting back into shooting after a long layoff. First time having to shoot with glasses. 
I am using seamless transition trifocals and it took a wile to get them just right. I wasn't shooting during that time but I know I would have been frustrated beyond belief if I was. Getting the glasses correct was the key. For everything not just shooting. I would take Bisley's recommendation one step further and get a good pair of glasses that will let you get a good clear front sight focus picture. for allot of years I put off good quality high end glasses. Things got allot better when I finally gave in. 
Now if I could only stop from shaking like a leaf.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

blackburb said:


> What the hell do older shooters do when you can't see both the sights and target clearly? This has to be a pretty common issue.


You're absolutely right, it is an issue with _everyone_. The secret is to focus on the front sight and it's OK for the target to be out of focus. You can try reading glasses, or you can actually have shooting glasses made with the magnified/reading portion put in the upper inside corner of the glasses, of your dominant eye. Do a search and you'll find a number of manufacturers.

My solution (after several years of trying different sights) was to convert to using a red dot optic. It's an expensive alternative, but to me, well worth the investment. Sig Sauer, Glock, Smith & Wesson all have great firearms that are either optic-ready or in the case of Sig Sauer, come as a package with the Romeo1 optic installed and ready to shoot. Just another alternative to consider.

In the meantime, try to find a solution that will allow you to see a sharp focus on the front sight only. Concentrate hard on keeping focus on the sight and let the target be fuzzy. It takes practice, but it's also something you can do while dry firing.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Front sight, front sight, front sight! small fiber optic>red!? fwiw


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I always would put Green fingernail polish on the front sight. Was in a contest once where they put red center targets up. Red front sights would disappear, never had trouble with green front sight.:smt1099 Almost forgot, the Air Force always taught clear sights fuzzy target was proper sighting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All good advice above. 

Me? I'd just move closer to the target. :mrgreen:


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

blackburb said:


> New here, not new to shooting. For the last couple decades, my shooting has been mostly limited to my 12ga shotgun and a scoped .22 rifle. I've hardly shot handguns at all in that time. But now I purchased a new 9mm to get back into it. I'm in my mid 50s, and like most my age, the eyes are changing. I wear contacts for my nearsightedness and would typically require reading glasses. Since I don't like reading glasses, I wear a distance contact in my right, dominant eye and a near vision contact in my left eye. If I shoot with my right eye, the sights are blurry and the target is clear. If I use my left, the sights are clear and the target is blurry. If I wore two normal lenses, the sights would always be blurry. I have trifocal glasses but they suck. Each section of lens is too small and there's curvature distortion as well. What the hell do older shooters do when you can't see both the sights and target clearly? This has to be a pretty common issue.


I've just begin to learn how to shoot a handgun and I have glasses with progressive lenses that blend the vision areas along the center of the lens. I'm 64 and this works for me as I'm learning. I alternatively wear contact lenses with my left eye(dominant) being long distance and my right eye being the near vision. I'm a lefty in most things, but for some reason I'm comfortable shooting with my right hand. Like I said, I'm just a beginner shooter, but I'm doing pretty well. Still waiting for my permit and I'll let you know how I do vision wise as I progress in my training. Linda

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

I'd just use the "Mr Magoo" method: Close your eyes, and let the rest worry about the bullets...:smt033:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

Clear sight, blurry target is fine. Nothing will give clear everything except one of those "peep sight" gizmos you place on your shooting glasses. They go by the name of "EyePal peep sights", and pyramydair.com or Amazon sell them.


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Praying :numbchuck::buttkick::smt1099


----------



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

Nothin, but nothing is better than a gun with red dot!


----------

